# Hood pins



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get a set of hood pins for my c/f hood (BLACK ONES)? I just installed my hood yesterday to bring the car down to the bodyshop (there's no way in hell that thing would've fit in my car). I was drivin down to the shop today, through some miracle I got the hood latch to line up with the radiator support (I had a bungee cord on just incase) and I was scarred drivin at 60. That hood was shaky as hell.

BTW, car just went in for repairs, I'll take pix of the unpainted car when it comes back. I have a koyo radiator going in place of the stock one.

IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET A URETHANE GTR BUMPER FOR A GOOD PRICE *AND FAST*, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE TELL ME. I AM DESPERATE TO FIND A GTR BUMPER.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got my black pins last week.They are not really black .They look like gunmental for me.
Where I picked them up?I don't remember but try here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just order some nice ass sparco or tenzo pins off ebay, if you arent in TOO much of a hurry


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Have you tried to go to the little race shop across from campus? I think its in the same plaza as McDonalds. You might want to try there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> Have you tried to go to the little race shop across from campus? I think its in the same plaza as McDonalds. You might want to try there.


I'll check it out. BTW, I ordered my bumper, got a good deal from a company called machIII, only $350 shipped.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A month or so ago I posted a link to some black pins...

SEARCH


----------

